# Username Mafia 3 (Night 3)



## Mai (Jul 31, 2012)

All role PMs have been sent out! *Night ends approximately 48 hours from now.*

1. Out-of-thread communication is allowed for everyone.
2. Three abstains per game.
3. 48 hours per phase, unless extensions are necessary. Extensions will be given at my discretion.
4. Feel free to ask questions about your role/GM things if you have them.
5. No screenshotting role PMs. Quoting is fine; _however, it should be noted that my phrasing was intentionally inconsistent._
6. In addition, flavor given may or may not be relevant. Pay attention, but don't attempt to pin down everything from the way I described a kill.

Also! The reason I enjoy out-of-thread communication is because it's interesting to hear about. *I expect to be able to see what's going on.* While I quite obviously can't police things like that, it'd be much appreciated if you link me to the Quicktopic you're using/include me in your PMs/tell me what IRC channel you're using or give me logs (logs would be preferable).


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

Everyone wakes up to go have fun and do things. Isn't that great?

*No one died.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## Adriane (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

Hi, everyone! Since nobody died, I am reasonably certain Flora is _not_ mafia... unless someone happened to block her. (In such a case, ignore me!)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

I presume you are roleblocker, then?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

no, disregard that, I'm misreading.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

so all I can think of that you're ... soft-claiming motivator or something. but that would provide only "not don."

I guess you could have been oracle asking something like "did flora have a night action which succeeded" or something to that effect, but that ... probably has limitations making it impractical.

unless inspector and you're just saying something cryptic to express knowledge without saying that directly? but inspector is a horrible role >||| and I wouldn't imagine mai would do that, although certainty there is like yes±no so.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



sreservoir said:


> so all I can think of that you're ... soft-claiming motivator or something. but that would provide only "not don."
> 
> I guess you could have been oracle asking something like "did flora have a night action which succeeded" or something to that effect, but that ... probably has limitations making it impractical.
> 
> unless inspector and you're just saying something cryptic to express knowledge without saying that directly? but inspector is a horrible role >||| and I wouldn't imagine mai would do that, although certainty there is like yes±no so.


Okay upon further review, it is possible Flora is mafia (or half-mafia) but not don, yes. Not claiming here, but your post did make me think over it a bit more.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

... hm. well, if you're going to do things with it which are dangerous in absence, it might be a good idea to mention as much now, because otherwise I might well go and try to _find out_ if I can't think of anything better to do.


----------



## yiran (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

I roleblocked Artemis Fowl.

So we have something.


----------



## yiran (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*

You know what.

Plan: Abstain and then I continue to roleblock Artemis Fowl and NO HEALERS ON ME. Because this way when if I die we can be certain it's not healer clash. If we don't die, well, roleblock forever and inspector can do they're job. Or something.

Also Maimi you forgot to change the phase title.


----------



## yiran (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Okay there is the possibility that the mafia abstained which will result in me and a (innocent in this case) Artemis Fowl dead, which would be very bad. But I don't think they would manually abstain.

SOMEONE ELSE TALK


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

wait, wait, mai, is no action a valid action? for the mafia, I guess, but also in general. this is not really an assumable thing, after all.

in this case, the mafia _does_ derive a minor advantage of two players dead, but at the cost of time wasted allowing inforoles more chances to detect them, so ... mafia inaction seems too much a gamble -- I wouldn't take it, but.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

although that's two dead from daykill + nightkill over two days, as opposed two two nightkills over two days, so actually definitely not worth it for the mafia.

also yy I take it you are claiming some sort of roleblocker. interesting.


----------



## yiran (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I know it's early but I'm bored.

Chalumaneu - presumably can see innocence
Flora - presumed innocent
yiran - roleblocker
Artemis Fowl - roleblocked with no kill
sreservoir - reslogicking

Not relevant players atm.
Phantom
Zero Moment
OrngSumb
Zee Captain
Stormecho
Gym Leader Shizui
Sangfroidish


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

No deaths! That is definitely a good thing. Posting now because I'll be working all day and probably won't have much of a chance to say anything until much later.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Okay so nobody is dead. I'm innocent but my power kinda messes everything up when used. So yeah, no leads


----------



## yiran (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Do you two have no comment on the fact that Chalumaeu knowing Flora's innocence or I roleblocking Artemis Fowl?

I'm probably just refreshing the forums too much. :(


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



sreservoir said:


> wait, wait, mai, is no action a valid action? for the mafia, I guess, but also in general. this is not really an assumable thing, after all.


Yes, no action can be a thing for everyone.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



sreservoir said:


> so all I can think of that you're ... soft-claiming motivator or something. but that would provide only "not don."
> 
> I guess you could have been oracle asking something like "did flora have a night action which succeeded" or something to that effect, but that ... probably has limitations making it impractical.
> 
> unless inspector and you're just saying something cryptic to express knowledge without saying that directly? but inspector is a horrible role >||| and I wouldn't imagine mai would do that, although certainty there is like yes±no so.


Or something that redirects its target's action and whoever Chalumeau pointed Flora at didn't die. But again that only rules out don.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Maimi said:


> Yes, no action can be a thing for everyone.


Well, then, that doesn't rule out _anything _:(


----------



## Flora (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I think Chal might be a tracker or something? (by which I mean a role that follows its target around and sees who they targeted, assuming I'm not getting the role names right)

That's the only real reason I can think of, at least.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Stormecho said:


> No deaths! That is definitely a good thing. Posting now because I'll be working all day and probably won't have much of a chance to say anything until much later.


but but but excuses! feh.



OrngSumb said:


> Okay so nobody is dead. I'm innocent but my power kinda messes everything up when used. So yeah, no leads


um guessing some sort of randomise-everything -- or block everything, I guess, but that's almost unequivocally good at the town. ... can't really work with that, I guess, but if I'm correct, be sure to ask whether you force actions to happen -- and if not, what determines a non-happen action.



Maimi said:


> Yes, no action can be a thing for everyone.


mai you're a terrible that makes our information uselessly useless for the most part

they all become indicate so with certainty yes±no



Sangfroidish said:


> Or something that redirects its target's action and whoever Chalumeau pointed Flora at didn't die. But again that only rules out don.



... right. of all people, I ... shouldn't have missed that. really shouldn't, eh.

well, vixie apparently after reconsideration decided that it actually does rule out only don, maybe. so still plausible.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Flora said:


> I think Chal might be a tracker or something? (by which I mean a role that follows its target around and sees who they targeted, assuming I'm not getting the role names right)
> 
> That's the only real reason I can think of, at least.


how would that indicate not mafia, though?


----------



## yiran (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Wait so guys are you following my plan or what


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

understood, but seems unreliable.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

consider executing it on a coinflip -- don't bother thinking it through -- and tell us in the morning. then, mafia can't necessarily screw us up.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



sreservoir said:


> how would that indicate not mafia, though?


Yet another thing that only indicates "not don", I fancy.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Sangfroidish said:


> Yet another thing that only indicates "not don", I fancy.


not seeing that, either.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



sreservoir said:


> not seeing that, either.


Chalumeau tracks Flora, Flora's target still alive in morning.

∴ Flora is not mafia don unless she was blocked.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

also, as it happens, mai absence may or may not indicate we have ... three more days. hard to tell, though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Sangfroidish said:


> Chalumeau tracks Flora, Flora's target still alive in morning.
> 
> ∴ Flora is not mafia don unless she was blocked.


or doctor, or party pooper, or um rigger maybe, or bulletproof, or alien, or or or


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

although that applies to the others, too, so never mind.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I've never heard of tracker until now, so.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Eh, I think a Watcher might be slightly more useful.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

what are they, watcher, tracker ... voyeur? um the other one is stalker right.

... which is which, again?

p sure tracker is the one which finds who someone targetted, and watcher is ... who targetted someone, is it?

in any case, that doesn't work with vixie's assertion anyway.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

It's like it's trying to speak to us! I know it!

Hmm, tracker can sometimes be useful, but not that much. 

So? Lynch? No lynch?


----------



## hyphen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



yiran said:


> I roleblocked Artemis Fowl.
> 
> So we have something.


Either a lie or quack Roleblocker.
(oh look internet for once on this trip :D)
Suspicions about Flora.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



Artemis Fowl said:


> Either a lie or quack Roleblocker.
> (oh look internet for once on this trip :D)
> Suspicions about Flora.


Why and why?


----------



## hyphen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



Chalumeau said:


> Why and why?


I got results from my night action.
Won't say right now.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Ok, what roles get results? I need a list. WHERE'S MY LIST?!*frantically sorts through mountain of papers on desk looking for the blasted list*


----------



## Adriane (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



Artemis Fowl said:


> I got results from my night action.
> Won't say right now.


... well, it's somewhat important that you do, because two other people's results are contradicting yours.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



Chalumeau said:


> ... well, it's somewhat important that you do, because two other people's results are contradicting yours.


Flora targeted Phantom and you.
and I _don't really know of any roles like that_ well yeah
flora what are you?
(murp.)


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I'd rather not roleclaim for fear of mafia death, but I can tell you why I could/did target two people!

There's a motivator! I targeted Chal and was later informed by Mai that I could target another player as well, which wasn't part of my role, but rather, outside influence.

Motivator (I think it's called cheerleader too) targets a player, and that player gets an extra target that night. It's used sometimes in #mafia and Mai's there a lot, so it makes sense that she'd use that role!


----------



## yiran (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Well, I definitely sent the action through, so either Artemis Fowl is lying, or I got roleblocked myself o_o

Not sure.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Flora said:


> I'd rather not roleclaim for fear of mafia death, but I can tell you why I could/did target two people!
> 
> There's a motivator! I targeted Chal and was later informed by Mai that I could target another player as well, which wasn't part of my role, but rather, outside influence.
> 
> Motivator (I think it's called cheerleader too) targets a player, and that player gets an extra target that night. It's used sometimes in #mafia and Mai's there a lot, so it makes sense that she'd use that role!


...
I'll trust you for now but -goes off to mafiawiki for roles-
blarg.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I understand now, unless there are lies. but it all checks out. there may well not be.

vixie is motivator. vixie targetted flora, who ... does something, I don't know. would be nice to know, but eh, okay. I don't see how claiming fear of mafia death if roleclaim helps not die, but okay.

artemis fowl is ... tracker, is that the one? I'd assume so. mai gms that action-intereference roles _do not affect information roles_. (I should know -- I've asked.)

therefore, yiran's roleblock had no effect on artemis fowl.

and so. it has come to this.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 1)*



Chalumeau said:


> Hi, everyone! Since nobody died, I am reasonably certain Flora is _not_ mafia... unless someone happened to block her. (In such a case, ignore me!)





Artemis Fowl said:


> Either a lie or quack Roleblocker.
> (oh look internet for once on this trip :D)
> Suspicions about Flora.





Artemis Fowl said:


> Flora targeted Phantom and you.
> and I _don't really know of any roles like that_ well yeah
> flora what are you?
> (murp.)


also you're not really making sense


----------



## yiran (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Well I think we should vote people since this means pretty much the 4 of us is innocent, which gives us a much greater chance of hitting mafia. o_o But not sure. reslogic go ahead


----------



## hyphen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

But _who._
It's pretty darn late right now soo my mind is fuzzy. Cannot make decisions.
>if there is a doctor in this game, I would like it if you healed me. kthanks.
>we have three abstains, correct?


----------



## Adriane (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Artemis Fowl said:


> But _who._
> It's pretty darn late right now soo my mind is fuzzy. Cannot make decisions.
> >if there is a doctor in this game, I would like it if you healed me. kthanks.
> >we have three abstains, correct?


I am utterly confused. And now I'm worried you're active alien.

EDIT: OH 3 abstains as in total amount allowed in the game; I thought you meant votes, sorry.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Chalumeau said:


> I am utterly confused. And now I'm worried you're active alien.


O.o (I don't know how Artemis could be an alien.)
Basically, I can't think straight right now. I don't think we _should_ lynch. 
But then we _could_ lynch based on username but no, that's just...*looking for word* flawed? inaccurate? something like that.
so I'm *abstaining* for now. 
good night(or morning.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

you do not necessarily all have to be telling the truth.

yiran may well be lying -- in the circumstances, that would be a clean lie. risky, to be sure, but if, say, it is a mafia roleblocker who knows the identities of the mafia, it is ... well, strictly speaking, then it wouldn't have actually lied about anything other than "I am innocent" (which ... is virtually meaningless, by the way -- it's only meaningful when the information _supports_ that assertion). or, hm, rigger, maybe.

artemis fowl's claim ... seems far too risky to be a lie, unless both it and flora are mafia. in that case, it is not necessarily unreasonable, if, say, AF is the don and flora is a goon, to take the information on vixie's apparent motivator role, and, knowing that it targetted flora, claim two tracker with two arbitrary targets for flora. in this case, flora's "I'd rather not roleclaim for fear of mafia death" can reasonably be read as something akin to having been pushed to roleclaim without having had a claim in mind. this ... seems unlikely, since AF was the one who actually pushed flora into claiming, but. alternatively, AF can be the goon and flora the don, but this is both less likely and more doable, as both of flora's kills must then be mitigated (and not by yiran's supposed roleblock).

vixie's claim is unlikely to be a lie, because it is inherently risky due to motivator's notification to any player with a night action -- and vixie claimed before any other posts had been made. however, if flora is conspiring with it, it become reasonably plausible (but still not a great idea). I am thus ... _inclined_ to believe vixie's claim is true; it seems still too risky for not enough rewards. I ... would not characterise vixie so, but.

flora can be alone in lying, being, say, a mafia-aligned role with a non-kill night action which targets one player. this is almost seamless -- flora hasn't claimed what role it has, either, so we have no way to actually _test_ it as yet.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I haven't actually claimed to be cheerleader in this thread... Flora just said it was likely. 

I _am_ cheerleader, though. So I'm inclined to believe Flora.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Chalumeau said:


> I haven't actually claimed to be cheerleader in this thread... Flora just said it was likely.
> 
> I _am_ cheerleader, though. So I'm inclined to believe Flora.


mind, I did mention as much beforehand and you did imply you targetted flora, so it is, while much less plausible, still possible, that flora is lying.

definitely leaning toward believable, though.


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I was a tad worried about role-claiming, due to my role being one of ~those roles~ where role-claiming equals almost-certain death, but eh, it might end up saving my butt anyway, and I forgot a bit of PM text that makes my death-by-mafia somewhat less likely? If I'm believed of course.

I'm aromatherapist! Which is doctor but in an ~alternative methods~ kinda way. By which I mean it is doctor.

My PM flavor also added that it doesn't interact well with conventional doctoring methods, which means that there's another healer out there who's just a regular doc.

I'm inclined to believe Artemis, because those _were _actually the two players I targeted (and I was a doof and forgot to mention that I targeted Phantom in my earlier post, which....doesn't really help my cause, but oh well).


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Chalumeau said:


> I am utterly confused. And now I'm worried you're active alien.


if it makes you feel any better, I still can't read it either -- it doesn't seem so much like alien to me, but. augh?

I'm partial to abstaining after any unexplainable lack of death, just to allow mafia to kill off any alien they may have left around (because, as we all know, even the mafia doesn't want a living alien), though.

... on the other hand, as I've noted, I'm also half-inclined to vote AF because inforoles what don't sensefully themselves are kind of hard to useful.



Artemis Fowl said:


> O.o (I don't know how Artemis could be an alien.)
> Basically, I can't think straight right now. I don't think we _should_ lynch.
> But then we _could_ lynch based on username but no, that's just...*looking for word* flawed? inaccurate? something like that.
> so I'm *abstaining* for now.
> good night(or morning.)


uh well it might be obfuscating insanity. perhaps your repeated inscrutable comments are a ruse to get yourself lynched? it is somewhat working, in any case, but that is pretty much why I _won't_.

lynching based on username is silly, even in username mafia -- mai is not necessarily going to follow the same logic as you.

otherwise um maybe chalumeau is a cult leader because woodwind things -> pied piper, uh yiran is a ... coroner, let's say, because google gives me this, artemis is a miller because wikipedia claims titular character is anti-hero, flora is, say, mafia traitor because flora -> plant life -> plant -> planted spy, res is ... uh, party animal, because sreservoir is twisty to type -> twist everything around.

... okay, fine, so I just softclaimed "not party animal."

I could _also_ go and make reasonably plausible-sounding excuses to make people seem like mafia. but that would be silly.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Flora said:


> I was a tad worried about role-claiming, due to my role being one of ~those roles~ where role-claiming equals almost-certain death, but eh, it might end up saving my butt anyway, and I forgot a bit of PM text that makes my death-by-mafia somewhat less likely? If I'm believed of course.
> 
> I'm aromatherapist! Which is doctor but in an ~alternative methods~ kinda way. By which I mean it is doctor.
> 
> ...


... oh, I understand now. we were puzzling over that piece of seeming flavour text, but we assumed that indicated a mafia doctor somewhere. aromatherapy makes sense, though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

and, considering that this claim is validated a piece of flavour text in another person's role which flora is unlikely to have known about, I'm inclined to say at this point that flora is almost certainly innocent.

... unless I'm conspiring with flora. but that's unlikely, right. (I'm not.)

(flora + anyone is makes conspiracy, this is totally suspicious)


----------



## yiran (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I can totally understand why mafia kill res N0 so often now. Mindscrew


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I still don't understand, why do you think I am so mindscrewy, and why that would be a reason for mafia to kill me. I mean, if that were all, mafia would leave me alive to confuse everyone, eh, but no seemingly.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I think they mean because you have crazy logic skills xD 

...logic skills which I in fact don't have, so sorry if I haven't been contributing much xD


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

with the formal deadline in two hours and a half or so, and the lack of death this past day, I am inclined to *abstain* barring possible information gain in the coming hours.


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Joining in with *abstaining*. Seems like a good idea, since there weren't any deaths.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

I guess *abstain* is the thing to do now


----------



## Phantom (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

*Abstain*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

*Ab stain.*


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



sreservoir said:


> with the formal deadline in two hours and a half or so,


... About that. I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to *extend the day by 48 hours.* Hopefully by then I'll be able to set up the night.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*



Maimi said:


> ... About that. I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to *extend the day by 48 hours.* Hopefully by then I'll be able to set up the night.


Ugh. I hope someone has some information in the meantime -_-


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Uhh... In rl my marching band camp starts tomorrow, so I won't be able to get on much if at all for the next few days. Just letting you know so that you know why I'm not posting much.)


----------



## Mai (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 1)*

Despite the sun seemingly pausing in the sky to wait for something, eventually the day began to end. Tired and figuring killing someone _now_ would be too rash, everyone headed to their homes to go sleep.

Or possibly kill some people. You never know!

*No one died. There are two more abstains left.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Night 2)*

_Oh no! This is terrible!_

One might've expected this to be a peaceful town, considering no one died yesterday. (And wasn't that nice!) If they did, they would be surprised; the body of *Flora* is lying dead in the operahouse, presumably from the stab wounds in her chest, along with *Chalumeau's*... corpse? Can a corpse be a corpse if it's the corpse of a candle?

The whole affair is somewhat puzzling, but the murder of a sentient candle is still murder, right?

*Flora is dead. She was innocent.*
*Chalumeau is dead. Vi was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## yiran (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

Ok I sent the roleblock action in but this still happened. ???


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

one might guess that your target wasn't the don.


----------



## yiran (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

No one died Night 1 though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

there are two doctors. or were, in any case.


----------



## yiran (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

Well, my point is Night 1's lack of death has nothing to do with me. Should have made that clear.

Eheheh still two deaths of claimed roles sucks and I have no leads other than the fact that Artemis Fowl is very likely innocent.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

well hey look shizui has posted in other threads but this one seemingly never, let's off it. if it's not going to show up, eh?

(... not necessarily seriously, am just grasping at straws here, okay.)

(okay backup choice, though, I guess. I think it's the last one?)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

Fuck forgot to send in my action


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

... okay, that explains flora. kind of an important thing to do there, eh, but too late now.
does anyone have new information! would anyone like to claim!

if not, we are operating just as blindly as we were yesterday.


----------



## yiran (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

You could claim. Have you?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

... oh, hm, I think I only ever mentioned to vixie. I'm a redirector, of the \x y → x acts at y sort.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

You mean like you redirect y's action to x?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

... as written, I'm quite sure I expressed the idea of "redirect x's action to y", but ... essentially, yes.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

dammit, people, mafia is kind of boring when the daygame is silent.

now, we have ten players left, probably three or so of which are mafia by the mafia-as-quarter-of-population rule of thumb, two days in, _nothing happening_, and two abstains left.

and we have seven hours left in this day.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

What do you think about randylynch? Would it be a good idea at this time?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

... I've been mathsing at it, and, well, the odds are kind of terrible.

I propose we either don't lynch or kill off the not-active-at-all shizui (which is, really, functionally identical to no lynch if it's town-aligned, since day-inactive town-aligned players are kind of >|||; and if it's mafia ... it's mafia), because we don't actually have useful information at this point.

... I guess it would be helpful if, say, the local information role said something, but it's getting _a bit late_ for that. and by that, I mean, af, you've already outed yourself, it is in your best interests to tell us what you found before you get nightkilled for being an inforole.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

Alright... I am sorry. I forgot about this one. I haven't used my night action (which I do have) because I don't know when will be the right time. I am still here, I just forgot about this game.


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

We... don't have that many leads. Or that many options, it seems, since... not much has happened and we can't even lynch an inactive player because there aren't that many of them. :/

Welp.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*



sreservoir said:


> ... oh, hm, I think I only ever mentioned to vixie. I'm a redirector, of the \x y → x acts at y sort.


oh well that explains a lot.
so who do you guys want me to track next~ *if I don't die tomorrow*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

well, I may or may not be a bit late, but ah, well, here's a insufninjavote *abstain*.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

*Abstain*. (sigh EVERY GAME is boring lately with all abstains)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

*niatsbA*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*



Phantom said:


> *Abstain*. (sigh EVERY GAME is boring lately with all abstains)


well, it might be less boring if you people _posted_ and _discussed_ and _inseminated information_ >|||

... er, disseminated. I meant disseminated! disseminated, I meant, certainly, definitely, absolutely!


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia 3 (Day 2)*

Seemingly, no one has any real clue who the murderers are! Well, one person points at another person (who only speaks up to flail around his arms and explain how he's not a murderer), but that didn't end up doing much.

Everyone goes off to bed (or off to kill people) vaguely frustrated.

*No one died. There is one abstain left.*
*48 hours for night actions!*


----------

